# What opera would you like to conduct?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Not just because you like it,
but because you think that you could conduct it better than previous recordings.
More than one is fine.
I'll list mine later on.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I better start with something small. Rachmaninoff's Monna Vanna might work for me since it is unfinished and we only have the first act.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

There are very few operas that I think I could conduct better than previous versions, am I better than a Barenboim, a Pappano, a Panizza, a Von Karajan, a Keilberth, a Furtwaengler, a Serafin, a Bernstein or a Levine?

(Other great opera conductors are also available.)

I suppose it would have to be a rarity. Les Hugenots? 

I'll settle on Beatrice di Tenda, but I would try my best to conduct it in the style of Serafin.

N.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

There are so many operas I would love to conduct if I could get the opportunity , but it would be unbelievably presumptuous of me to say I could do them better than the likes of Furtwangler, Toscanini, Solti, Karajan , Kleiber father and son , Klemperer, Knappertsbusch , Bohm, Abbado, Maazel, Mehta, Muti, 
Dohnanyi and so many other legendary names, living and dead . 
And I'm a highly trained professional musician who has studied conducting and played under so many conductors over the years , in concert and opera . though not those hallowed names . ( I sure wish I could have !) . 
I would especially love to conduct any of the Wagner and Richard Strauss operas, and ones by Tchaikovsky, Mussorgsky, Prokofiev, Shostakovich , Berlioz, Janacek, Dvorak, Smetana , for example .


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Peter Grimes ................


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The Conte said:


> I'll settle on Beatrice di Tenda, but I would try my best to conduct it in the style of Serafin.
> 
> N.


I'll settle on Beatrice too, but I would do my darn best to conduct it in a totally different style than Serafin.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

schigolch said:


> I'll settle on Beatrice too, but I would do my darn best to conduct it in a totally different style than Serafin.


Or to put it another way, I probably would try to do the same as you, but I very much doubt I would conduct it better than Serafin would have done.

N.


----------



## FrankE (Jan 13, 2021)

I couldn't conduct an empty bus.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I could conduct electricity if struck by lightning.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Not interested in conducting opera, or any music really.


----------



## parlando (Oct 11, 2021)

Aida, Grand March; Parsifal, Preludes; Lohengrin, Preludes; Rienzi, Prelude to Act One; Rosenkavalier, those bells!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

SixFootScowl said:


> I better start with something small. Rachmaninoff's Monna Vanna might work for me since it is unfinished and we only have the first act.


Oops. I should have read the OP better. It says, "but because you think that you could conduct it better than previous recordings." In that case, I cannot conduct a toy train on a simple loop track (keeps flying off on the curves).


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Woodduck said:


> I could conduct electricity if struck by lightning.


You won't just be fried, you'll be Siegfried.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Don Carlo and I would ask Franco Zeffirelli for design and costume.


----------

